# Fn3 live steam DRGW #268



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Here is my first run of my 268 bumblebee after a heavy overhaul of the valve gear and pistons. Took her in on trade for one of my other live steamers as a non runner. Had massive blow by in both cylinders and the valve gear timing was messed up on the engineer's side. Fixed both and now we have a smooth runner. Now to pick up some proper rolling stock for her to pull.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

You did very well on the repairs and it's definitely a looker.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Neato! Is this engines speed constant or is it controlled by a radio servo? If it is just based on a governer, that cool too.
I like the colorful look of the paint, sweet.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks good


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Neither on this engine, all manual control, although RC can be installed. Just like a 1:1 scale steam locomotive, there is no govenor set up to control speed. Its based on the steam throttle position. Now my Roundhouse Engineering Billy has RC control. Just getting ready to post a pic of that engine running.


----------

